# Broadcasting Wildflower Seed, Is Now the Time?



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

6a high desert. Not an expert but I have been successful at getting wildflower seeds to germinate. Yes, they require stratification and periods of cold. I usually seed in fall, but conditions are right to do it now. We still have at least a month left and snow and plenty of rain. I’ll prepare by amending and raking the soil and mix my seed with sand to make broadcasting easier. Once scattered I walk all over it to get good seed to soil contact. That last step is very important. I’ll thin when needed. Be sure to get good local fresh seed. I especially like poppies, lupine, bachelors button and oxeye daisy. Right now I’m starting my winter sowing jugs and setting them out for everything thats not direct sown.


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

“Society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.” 

― Anonymous Greek Proverb


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

read up on seed stratifying and search for a seed stratification chart. this will help you gain the knowledge needed on flowers and cold dormancy,
good stuff to know.


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

Thank you all.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

For me, Dutch Clover seed goes out on top of the snow right about now.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Ravenseye said:


> For me, Dutch Clover seed goes out on top of the snow right about now.


Totally smart. 6a with periods of rain and snow. Right now dumping aged horse manure for more wildflower areas and scattering clover seed, cold hardy annual seed and johnny jump up viola. Then walking all over it.


----------

